# new FP hemorrhages ink....



## cbatzi01 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi, 

I made my first mostly kitless pen today.  I cheated and used the nib section and feed from a churchill.  

I put a brand new diamine ink cartridge in and started to write with it, and the thing leaks ink terribly.  I can't keep it nib down for more than a few seconds before giant puddles form. 

Any idea what is causing this?  do I not have something seated right?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 25, 2009)

First thing I would do is have a look at the feed and make sure it is screwed into the feed housing and the nib is seated properly on the feed.  I've never heard of a _diamine_ ink cartridge, are you sure it is compatible with the Berea section you are using?  Does the cartridge firmly seat once inserted?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 25, 2009)

Also, check out the "Behind the Nib" series of articles in the Library.  One of them describes how to adjust ink flow.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like you probably have an air leak somewhere in the system. Follow Tex's directions to make sure all parts are tight and in their correct positions, and that you don't have a crack in the cartridge or the section which might allow air into the system. 

The Diamine cartridge is the standard "international" size for our pens. Diamine is an English manufacturer of high quality FP inks. 

Dan


----------

